

Social Commerce Startup: 3 guys, $7k/m revenue, eyes world domination  - dko
http://www.e27.sg/2010/06/21/interview-flutterscapes-global-domination-plans-with-japanese-products/

======
drtse4
Found this site on textfugu.com (owned by Koichi, a nice guy, see
<http://www.helloko.com/2010/06/income-report-may/> , strange he is not on
HN), and wondered how they could guarantee a low rate of frauds. Sadly the
article doesn't say much about their internal processes.

